# What Kind of Crypt?



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

For all you crypt experts. What kind of crypt is this one.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks like Cryptocoryne undulata, but I'm thinking it's a different speices.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks a little like C. crsipatula var. balansae, but with short leaves. Maybe it is that new, man-made variety of balansae, C. balanciaga. Nice picture.


----------



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

Unfortunatley I don't have a picture of it before I redid my tank, but it was massive. very bushing and full, about the same height. not quite to the top of my 72 gallon. I bought it about 3 years ago from a lfs, pretty sure it was advertised as brown wendti


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It doesn't look much like C. crispatula v. 'Balansae'. For one this Crypt has ruffled, not bullated leaves. And I'm not aware of 'Balansae' having a red underside, with a green overside. Are you sure it's 'Balansae'?


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks like Cryptocoryne undulata to me. I've also seen a wendtii 'tropica', aka wendtii bronze, in really strong light take on that look too. How long are the leaves?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm no crypt expert but it looks exactly like my C. Wendtii bronze. Wish I had my camera back *sigh*...........................


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> I'm no crypt expert but it looks exactly like my C. Wendtii bronze. Wish I had my camera back *sigh*...........................


I agree with you Simpte 27, looks much like a Wendtii Bronze.


----------



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

I will try to measure when I get home, but I think the bigger leaves are about 12 inches or longer.


----------

